# Voice calling issues



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

Having this problem where I cannot keep a conversation for longer than ~10-20 minutes until the other person can no longer hear me. Yesterday it happened about ~10 minutes into the call, and even though I can hear the other person clear as day, they can no longer hear me. It happened three times this afternoon. We talked for 20 minutes, then other caller couldn't hear me. Hung up and tried again, again, talked for another ~15-20 minutes and same issue. Hung up and called again, ~10 minutes. The signal strength is pretty strong, I checked each time, -80db, and had full bars. I wouldn't call these dropped calls, they just turn one sided :/. Anyone else noticing similar behavior?


----------



## je2345 (Aug 16, 2011)

Same here...ppl say it sounds great for first few minutes than the sound is terrible after a few min and have to hang up then call back


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Just ended an 18 minute call without issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

I am hoping we get an OTA soon with an updated radio. So far EVERY call I have made in many different locations seems to only last between 10-20 minutes before this problem comes up.


----------



## mdbowman (Sep 27, 2011)

Only happened once so far and thought it was a fluke....


----------



## crashspeeder (Nov 19, 2011)

I haven't had any issues so far. I think I've only really had one call longer than 10 minutes but that was working fine. The call was last night and it lasted 33 minutes without any problems.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

msrfx said:


> I am hoping we get an OTA soon with an updated radio. So far EVERY call I have made in many different locations seems to only last between 10-20 minutes before this problem comes up.


No info yet that 4.0.3 has an updated radio, but I hope so as well...3G reception is not as good as on my D2.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Redflea said:


> No info yet that 4.0.3 has an updated radio, but I hope so as well...3G reception is not as good as on my D2.


Are you guys comparing bars or dBm? Not every ROM will shows the same # of bars nor will every different phone. As long as the dBm is pretty close the signal really is no different.


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

I answered a call earlier today and made it about 3 minutes into the call and started getting this ridiculously loud feedback of some sort. No idea what it was and also haven't had any more calls to see if I could reproduce. Any suggestions, ideas, or similar activity?


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Are you guys comparing bars or dBm? Not every ROM will shows the same # of bars nor will every different phone. As long as the dBm is pretty close the signal really is no different.


I was checking dbm. Had plenty of signal. I heard the other person very clearly. The other person reported hearing static like I was talking, but static replaced my voice. So far every call I have has had these problems.


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

Mellen_hed said:


> I answered a call earlier today and made it about 3 minutes into the call and started getting this ridiculously loud feedback of some sort. No idea what it was and also haven't had any more calls to see if I could reproduce. Any suggestions, ideas, or similar activity?


That is different than my problem, other person hears static, but I hear them fine. I might be taking this one back and trying for another one. Dunno yet.


----------



## franklin270h (Aug 10, 2011)

msrfx said:


> That is different than my problem, other person hears static, but I hear them fine. I might be taking this one back and trying for another one. Dunno yet.


I've had same issue after about 15 mins talk time


----------



## Kstar54 (Jun 23, 2011)

I am in the middle of searching a solution for this problem, but I am experiencing the same issue - 3-5 minutes into a call, the person can no longer hear me. Everything appears to be fine, no static or noise of any kind- they just plain can't hear me until I hang up and call back. I have not received my OTA for 4.0.3. Rooted running stock. Anyone know if that resolves the issue?


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

I'll confirm. Same deal here, one replacement phone so far.


----------



## JaredDavis (Jan 25, 2012)

msrfx said:


> Having this problem where I cannot keep a conversation for longer than ~10-20 minutes until the other person can no longer hear me. Yesterday it happened about ~10 minutes into the call, and even though I can hear the other person clear as day, they can no longer hear me. It happened three times this afternoon. We talked for 20 minutes, then other caller couldn't hear me. Hung up and tried again, again, talked for another ~15-20 minutes and same issue. Hung up and called again, ~10 minutes. The signal strength is pretty strong, I checked each time, -80db, and had full bars. I wouldn't call these dropped calls, they just turn one sided
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure they just didn't want to stop talking to you? Lol I have had several 45+ minute conversations, and a couple happened with in the last 3 or 4 days. Then again I'm on the 4.0.4 leaked radios, don't know if that have anything to do with it...

Sent from my TH3ORIZED GNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## msrfx (Sep 28, 2011)

LOL. It's always a possibility, but it happens to both my wife and boss all the time. I don't think I piss them off that much or I wouldn't be married or have a job ;-)


----------



## 870hans (Aug 7, 2011)

I have been experiencing this problem ever since I got my phone in Dec. Replaced my phone twice. Hope somebody finds a solution soon


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

No issues for me. Had a 40 minute phone call with no issues.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> No issues for me. Had a 40 minute phone call with no issues.


Maybe so mac but lots have and lots reported on Google code. Jbq basically acknowledges it to me on twitter.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jmart518 (Dec 31, 2011)

Mellen_hed said:


> I answered a call earlier today and made it about 3 minutes into the call and started getting this ridiculously loud feedback of some sort. No idea what it was and also haven't had any more calls to see if I could reproduce. Any suggestions, ideas, or similar activity?


I am not having the same issue as the OP, however, I do get this ^^^ as well. It is freakishly loud and scares the crap out of me every time! Wish I knew what was causing it, but being an intermittent issue, it is hard to pin point.


----------



## bee976 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have this screeching problem as well...seems to happen when I get an email or something during a call...not sure though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

